
Cyberpunk 2077 Logos - rglover
https://www.valencygraphics.com/cyberpunk-2077
======
Barrin92
I feel totally out of touch with all the hype around the game, in particular
the aesthetic choices is actually what disappointed me the most. The name of
the game, as well as the design to me looks quite literally as if someone
designed the most generic 'cyberpunk' game possible.

It looks like the cyberpunk version of GTA, which is ironic because cyberpunk
is supposed to be transgressive, yet nothing what I've seen about the game is
surprising or going into any new territory. The trailer just featured a few
lines about unemployment, the most dangerous city to live in, almost as if
someone had written a generic script you could apply to everything that is
cyberpunk.

It's a little bit like scyscrapers in Dubai, which look like someone in the
90s read sci-fi from the 60s, rather than futuristic it looks retro and
nostalgic, missing the entire point.

~~~
platz
cyberpunk that isn't edgy, daring or truly political doesn't deserve the
moniker. It needs to be taking some kind risk. Going through the motions of
tepid imitation (read:unoffensive to the largest target market, follows
precedents from similar open world games) isn't true to the genre.

Tell me, what kind of statement do you think this game could possibly make
that would be memorable? or is it simply a skin on a familiar game mechanic
and engine.

Blade Runner had nice visuals, but it wasn't just about the visuals. It also
presented a provocative question and politics that all those nice visuals were
centered on.

~~~
Aeolun
Cyberpunk will provoke the fantastic question of ‘what if we take the current
trend towards multinationals consolidating to the logical extreme, and make
them rule the world’.

~~~
platz
Do you think this game is going to explore that question in a way that changes
or challenges you, or is it going to simply make a facile nod & gesture, while
portraying some kitschy logos.

Do you think its actually going to attempt to challenge corporate culture?

------
pimlottc
This is cool, but I can't help feel that the bright yellow banner beneath each
one pulls attention away from the logos themselves.

~~~
valencygraphics
Yeah, originally, the showcase was designed to fit in Instagram, which
would've clashed nicely with a lighter background. At the same time, things
are already quite busy with the text, so I didn't want to complicate it too
much. I originally had just the white versions that got lost, so putting them
on a background of sorts helped a bit, but I need to make the gradient behind
a bit brighter. That will happen once I update the site again with the new
logos I've made. :)

------
whywhywhywhy
If you like this you might also enjoy:

\- Joseph Cross' work on Destiny
[https://www.artstation.com/artwork/XnGaR](https://www.artstation.com/artwork/XnGaR)

\- Designers Republic's work on Wipeout
[https://i.imgur.com/pBAf4uH.png](https://i.imgur.com/pBAf4uH.png)

~~~
theslurmmustflo
Also from Deus Ex Human Revolution

[https://www.behance.net/gallery/2097912/Deus-Ex-Human-
Revolu...](https://www.behance.net/gallery/2097912/Deus-Ex-Human-Revolution-
Companies-Logos)

Love to see details like this

~~~
djsavvy
That was the game that got me into video games. What a masterpiece.

~~~
PikachuEXE
I am glad you like it!

------
holtkam2
Looks awesome. As an aside, I don’t think I’ve been more excited for a video
game release since Skyrim

~~~
alufers
It seems like you are not the only one. CDPROJEKT has been the top 1 biggest
company by trading volume on the Polish sotck exchange over the last few
months. It even surpassed the second biggest copper producer (KGHM) in the
world.

~~~
chrisacky
I wanted to buy in January of this year but I struggled to find how.. I'm UK.
All the sites IG.com/212 etc don't have access to WSE.

~~~
Bayart
I know for a fact you can buy Polish stocks, including CDPR, on DEGIRO. It
should be available through Interactive Brokers as well.

As an aside, I'd advise you avoid brokers who advertise like bookies.

------
lacker
It would be funny if the logos for the various "corporate" factions were just
Helvetica words inside a rectangle.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
Surely they could drop a few extra million for _oblique_ Helvetica.

~~~
kiddico
Ooohhh sooo fancy.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r58EkDtePxo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r58EkDtePxo)

------
pixxel
I’ve been gaming since the ZX Spectrum. Can’t remember when I was last this
giddy for a game.

------
valencygraphics
Hey all! Just wanted to pop in and say thanks for looking and to rglover for
putting my stuff up. A very welcome surprise with all of the freelance
inquiries (I am available). :) Cheers!

~~~
enjeyw
Fantastic job on these.

I love how you've created such a wide range of logos that are all quite
unique, but at the same time fit within the overall aesthetic of the world.

~~~
valencygraphics
Just to point out, these are just recreations of the logos that will be found
in the game, so all credit to the artists/designers at CDPR, but I agree! It's
such a cool diverse world that I'm really excited to see through my screen. To
geek out on one thing in particular: I love the fact that they've built up old
and new versions of some of the logos to add a sense of foundation to the
corps in the game. All Foods, for example, has 3 logos, 1 that is old, 1 that
is the older rebrand, and 1 that is their newest rebrand (maybe they're trying
to hide something!) and it helps set in your mind if an area is older or newer
due to the design found in an area. Such a smart detail that is so well
realized.

------
djohnston
This is why I am in constant awe and deference to people with aethetic talent.
Well done!

------
Dahoon
I never pre-order games but I did with this even though I'm not sure it is
really my kind of game. CDPR and GOG are basically the direct opposite of EA
and Activision. Good vs. Evil. Worth supporting unlike pretty much anyone
else.

------
lawrenceyan
Super excited to play this when it comes out! I haven't had a gaming PC in
years, so I'm happy that they're releasing it through Stadia.

------
ibobev
Is this the most expensive game ever developed? Somewhere I read something
about 200 million dollars ...

~~~
swilliamsio
$121 million as of few weeks ago [0] - a fair bit off the ~$250 million Call
of Duty Modern Warfare 2 or Grand Theft Auto 5 cost.

[0] [https://www.tweaktown.com/news/74946/cdpr-has-spent-
over-121...](https://www.tweaktown.com/news/74946/cdpr-has-spent-
over-121-million-on-cyberpunk-2077s-development/index.html)

~~~
wernsey
...and we don't talk about Star Citizen

------
SV_BubbleTime
Those all look great, esp the “2nd Amendment” one.

------
shmerl
Let them release the game for Linux, especially since they are already making
a Stadia version.

~~~
Shared404
I would love that, however iirc targeting Stadia doesn't give much benefit to
targeting desktop Linux.

I may (and hope I am) be wrong though.

~~~
shmerl
I think Stadia gives a major benefit - the heavy lifting of making the Linux
version itself will be already addressed by releasing for it.

I.e. they'll have the Vulkan renderer and all their middleware will work on
Linux. So making a proper desktop release is a much easier effort once Stadia
version will be done.

Of course I don't see Google doing anything to encourage proper desktop Linux
releases, so I don't think they are actively helping anything. But indirectly,
it is positive. As long as CDPR even care to do it, releasing for Stadia will
make it easier for them.

~~~
Shared404
I just vaguely remembered seeing something stating that the stack on Stadia is
noticeably different than the stack on desktop.

However, upon doing further research, I can't find any credible sources
supporting that. It's obviously a boost to Vulkan, as you note, and that's a
boost to Linux.

Sounds like a win to me! (Even if they don't release on Linux, developers
supporting Vulkan more seems like a Good Thing.)

~~~
shmerl
Stadia itself offers some original features related especially to multiplayer,
but they are optional. I.e. unless the game has a hard dependency on them, it
shouldn't be a blocker.

~~~
Shared404
Ah, that makes sense then. Thanks for the info.

------
platz
They don't look very edgy and have more of cartoon feel.

~~~
Dahoon
>They don't look very edgy

Good. Edgy is icky.

